# House/Animal Sitters



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

My wife and I have been trying to get her mother to come stateside for an extended visit. The only problem is that she doesn't want to leave the house empty. Plus, there is the issue of the dogs and cats. 

We've tried reaching out to family, but no one is available to come to the area for an extended time. With the animals, they need to be fed every day. She has neighbors, but, they are neighbors. They are not family. She only trusts them to a certain degree.

Does anyone know of a company that does this kind of thing? Anyone have any ideas? I don't think that they have any kind of businesses like that there that would be insured and bonded like a company in the states would be.

Thanks.


----------

